# cross-building



## ThothK (Oct 27, 2021)

obsigna said:


> Clang can very well build LLVM and itself *without GCC*. For example, this is how I setup a cross-building environment including the complete toolchain on a fast x86_64 system (i7 @ 4GHz, 4 core) for my BeagleBone Black - ARMv7.
> 
> `# mkdir -p ~/install/BBB`



Hello Obsigna,
Do you have more detailed instructions posted somewhere?
If so, where?
If not, may I message you about this?

I have recently switched a number of computers at my workplace to FreeBSD (NetBSD for the single board computers). 
Next I need to set up the build tools (both GCC and LLVM / Clang) on Debian Linux and FreeBSD to build for FreeBSD, Linux, and NetBSD on x86_64 and AARCH64.
I have been doing this using packages but I am running in to problems. At this point I think I should build from scratch (such as it is) but want to understand the process as much as I can.

=thoth=


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2021)

[_Mod: Split this off to its own thread, the original thread is rather toxic_]



ThothK said:


> Next I need to set up the build tools (both GCC and LLVM / Clang) on Debian Linux and FreeBSD to build for FreeBSD, Linux, and NetBSD on x86_64 and AARCH64.


This might help: https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm/crossbuild


----------

